
Show HN: Legion Analytics – Using Data to Find the Right Customer - sinanuozdemir
http://legionanalytics.com
======
sinanuozdemir
Hey everyone! My name is Sinan Ozdemir, I’m one of the founders of Legion
Analytics. My cofounder and I are currently going through the YC fellowship to
build an easy platform to get users/customers.

Basically we are trying to make the process of finding users MUCH easier.

We like to think of ourselves as a Pandora for leads. We integrate with a
company's twitter, linkedin, and CRM (salesforce or hubspot) api to understand
their previous customers. The system also adjusts itself to user feedback so
that every day they get better leads than the day before. All of this
aggregates into a 1-5 star rating given by the system. This way, users are
able to visibly see the quality of their leads.

We are taking a new pricing approach too! You can either pay a simple $1.5 per
“lead”(people to contact) OR for growing companies and projects on a budget,
you can only pay $20 for 200 leads a month. If any of our leads become paid
users, we get 10% of the transaction. We are trying to build lasting
relationships with our users and align our success with theirs. We really only
make money when our customers make money!

We have a free trial option and we are looking for some feedback on the site,
pricing, user experience, really everything. Thanks!

~~~
mirap
It looks good, but where do you take that leads?

~~~
sinanuozdemir
Thanks! We get our data from the open web. We have a probabilistic algorithm
that can use keywords, images, and more to match up social profiles with
contact info so that we can give someone both a twitter handle / linkedin
profile as well as a personal gmail.

~~~
ktsmith
Do you have an opt out option? Talent Bin
([https://www.talentbin.com/](https://www.talentbin.com/)) does something
similar and they've created at least five incorrect profiles for me based on
having a common name and their being unable to distinguish between several
people with the same name in similar industries or that went to the same
university. They also claim you can see the profile they've created for you
but then just send a screenshot that doesn't help much when figuring out how
they've linked a social profile to an email address which their customers then
use to contact the potential recruit.

~~~
jamasenr
at the moment we dont. We're not sure the best way to verify information with
user input at the moment. What do you think is the best way to ensure accurate
information is being given. Public sources are typically hard to verify
outdated information even when pinging a server (catch all and all). If you
want us to update your information specifically, send me an email to
yourfriends@legionanalytics.com and I'll see what I can do for you ^_^

~~~
ktsmith
I think anyone that has been contacted via your service should have the
ability to see what information you've aggregated. This can be as simple as
sending an email to customer service and providing the email address or phone
number via which your customer initiated communication. Ideally this would be
in an interactive format, even if it's just a list of profiles with links to
them (linked in page, contact page on corporate website, etc).

Where Talent Bin went wrong in my opinion is they require you to email
customer service and then customer service sends back screenshots of their
interface looking at the profile page for you. In my case some of the
information was obviously wrong but some of it I had to do searches at github
or other sources to determine what they were even referencing. Once I figured
it all out I was able to reply with a request for the information that was in
fact mine to be blocked from the system and for the information that was mine
to be disassociated from the profile they undoubtedly still have for me. The
process was painful and a huge turn off for me which was a big part of the
reason I simply don't want any contact from Talent Bin. If it had been a
little cleaner or easier then I wouldn't have cared. For example, the system
could have had methods for me to verify my github account, twitter account or
other social media accounts. Many of these have private messaging systems,
oauth abilities or other mechanisms via which verification could occur.

~~~
sinanuozdemir
That's a great suggestion. What do you think of sending each lead an email
saying "hello! You have been selected as a lead for this company" and then
show them the company and give them a link to their Legion Analytics profile
and the ability to suggest changes, without having to go through a phone call,
chat service, screenshots, etc.

Hopefully that would make it transparent and easy to opt-out or correct their
information!

~~~
ktsmith
I don't think you have to pre-notify every lead that they've been selected but
having an interface where leads that are interested in seeing that
information, and correcting or removing it, would be ideal. I won't have
anything to do with Talent Bin due to how their system works and I would
probably not have cared as much if it was easy for me to see and update my
information. I honestly believe they make it difficult intentionally as
without the profiles of all the people they find via social media, github etc
they wouldn't have a product.

~~~
sinanuozdemir
Makes sense. We will work on making this process super easy and transparent.
Thanks for your feedback!

------
philip1209
We're testing Legion Analytics and are really happy with it. I like to think
of it more as "Coffee Meets Bagel" for leads - every day, a few curated leads
come. Based on your feedback, they get better the following day. I've found it
best for identifying regional businesses in other areas that, though you are
unfamiliar with them, resemble your current customers.

~~~
sinanuozdemir
Thanks for that! Also now taking best suggestions for comparisons. So far
"Coffee Meets Bagel" might be winning.

------
btrautsc
I've been using the service to source leads for myself for the past 4 weeks.
I've been pretty impressed with the results and have set up a few convos/
demos already.

There are a lot of good ways to buy "bulk" leads, which for brute force
outreach is Ok. But in terms of targeted selling/ connecting - I think these
guys are already one of the better solutions.

~~~
sinanuozdemir
Thanks we appreciate it!

------
barce
I wish I could down vote this. This feels really spammy and not in the spirit
of a "Show HN." Show HN, IMHO, is about sharing code or processes that other
people can use that solve a problem. This is just an ad.

~~~
sinanuozdemir
We honestly did not intend for this to be spam. I completely understand your
point about this being a place for sharing code and processes.

Our intention is to get feedback from you on the process we created. We are a
tiny company (2 founders full time and that's it) with very few users.

What do you think we can change to make it be less spammy?

We are matching people using ML and image recognition all coded in Python. I
saw the recent post about facial recognition on ShowHN and am looking into
that now as well. Do you have any suggestions to improve the process?

